# Treadmill training



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Anyone have experience getting their dog to use the treadmill? I bought one and while Angeles liked it the first couple of days he has not gone near it, except to use it as a sofa.

What is the best way to get him to use it when I turn it on without jumping back and pulling away?


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Would be interested to hear what others have to say. We were doing great with Phoenix on the treadmill until that one time when he felt the need to sit down just as I was starting it up....enough said.

Since then, he avoids the thing like the plague.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

If anyone has an answer to this, I'll be interested to hear it. I suffer from treadmill avoidance syndrome myself.


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

The following is what I did ....after my big giant dummy mistake scaring the pea-pods outta Keek with the treadmill.

All of Keek's morning and evening meals were fed right on top of the treadmill (in the "off" mode). I tossed tiny treats all around it too; hid toys all around and under it, then asked Keek to go get it. Eventually Played Tug on it---jackpot reward. I named it "Jogger" ----Keek had to go touch "Jogger" when she wanted other things (for example to go out to the back patio area she had to "go touch Jogger first"). And finally, all during the day, it was turned "on" in the front room while we played, trained obedience games, coming and going from being outside, etc., but during that time I never once asked her to get up on it while it was running. Also I placed it facing out to the big picture window where she gets to see what's happening outdoors. Soon afterward, I said to her, "Go See!" That's a front window game. And holey cow, she did it! Keek volunteers exercise on "Jogger" the treadmill now. It took about a week for her to realize Jogger was not an evil entity and about a month later for her to start volunteering....about a month altogether...or maybe it wasn't even that long a time frame.

Keep it fun and good luck:wub:


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

That is really clever! I don't have mine in a good position in the living room right now....so positioning will probably help too.

Thank you!


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

You're welcome! Guess what else? We have to keep re-inventing how much fun the Jogger is for Keek. But (!), not just for the Jogger. My best most-likely hypothesis for having to do these types of things for her is three-fold: Keek is really a wild pony very cleverly disguised as a dog, gets bored easily, and that she was a feral cat in her last life. Lucky for her she is so cute!

I firmly believe that ALL GSDs are way way way smarter than we mere humans are. It's just soooo difficult to not fall in love with those beautiful minds. My husband and I are crazy insanely in love with them.:wub:


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

Just wanted to add one more thing....Keek, just this month, turned two years old. I think it was around two months ago when the magical Focus Fairy visited our house during the night. Keek is so much better now in every area of behavior. Whew. lol. All those who encourage others by saying, "Don't give up" and "It gets better" ....they're all right!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I have read something that said because of a GSDs long gait, they are not suited for running on a regular treadmill, and would need one 6-8 feet long instead. Running on a shorter treadmill can damage their back.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I started off putting treats on the treadmill, until it got to the point where he would go on the treadmill all by himself checking it for treats, or until he was comfortable enough with it that he'd have no trouble sleeping on it. Then I put on a leash and collar and turned it on rreeeeaall slow and guided him on the treadmill while holding treats in front of him for him to focus on instead of the noise. When he got used to walking, I attached him to the bar so I could sit in front of the treadmill and feed him treats. I moved one of my computers to a desk in front of the treadmill, so I could feed him treats and work at the same time. Now he goes on there by himself and stares at me when he wants to walk, and he doesn't need to be hooked up.

The treadmill is a pretty long one, but it's still not long enough for him to do anything more than a very slow walk.


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

My two girls walk only, too. Both at the same time, side by side, a nice comfortable pace, and all uphill.

Keek does it without any hook up...she signals that she wants it by standing on it, staring down at the tread. Keek doesn't need treats for it anymore.

Cris, our older girl (turns 6 yrs next month), recently adopted seven months ago, and at that time weighed 102 (now weighs 75)....still gets tons of encouragement...without any foodie.


----------

